# Transition Directly From EMT to MC Cable



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is there a fitting designed and listed to transition directly from EMT to MC cable? Gotta MFG, P/N anything?


Thanks, and may the seed of your loin find a welcome and happy place.​


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

How are you going to do the splice?

Why not use 3/8 or 1/2 FMC instead of MC, and use the widely available
fittings to transition raceway-raceway?

EDIT: Maybe I'm asking a dumb question if you have existing MC cable,
but since you said "transition *from* EMT", I was assuming that was not 
the case.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I assume your going to strip the MC back and feed it into the EMT, i know there are fittings available and I could swear they are made by appleton.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dowmace said:


> I assume your going to strip the MC back and feed it into the EMT, i know there are fittings available and I could swear they are made by appleton.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually use an emt connector and rigid coupling.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I usually use an emt connector and rigid coupling.


Which is a whole lot easier than trying to find some obscure transition fitting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Keep in mind, alot of inspectors won't catch it, but that fitting will need to remain accessible.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Which is a whole lot easier than trying to find some obscure transition fitting.


Those 8600 connectors work great..:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Which is a whole lot easier than trying to find some obscure transition fitting.


They have it at lowes


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They have it at lowes


Yeah, the 1/2" EMT to flex connector is one of the most common fittings out there. :confused1:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Keep in mind, alot of inspectors won't catch it, but that fitting will need to remain accessible.


Why would that be? Am I missing something in 330?

Only thing I'm aware of that would be "close" would be 348.42 for FMC,
but that's for angle connectors.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


>


Listed for FMC not MC cable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

rexowner said:


> why would that be? Am i missing something in 330?
> 
> Only thing i'm aware of that would be "close" would be 348.42 for fmc,
> but that's for angle connectors.


300.15(f) (2008 nec)


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

BBQ said:


> 300.15(f) (2008 nec)


Thanks, McClary and Bob. I guess I missed this one in code class.

I guess where EMT meets the flex is a "junction point" (not defined in 
Art 100) since none of the other things at the top of 300.15 seem to
apply.

The commentary for (f) (I know, not enforcable) in the Handbook 
talks about where "a cable system makes a transition to a raceway"
needing the accessible fitting, which clearly applies in the case of the
OP's question.

Maybe this is a stupid question, but if you just go from
raceway-raceway, the fitting does not need to be accessible, right?
E.g. if I go from EMT-FMC and feed THHN through both, it sounds like 
the fitting doesn't have to be accessible. Am I wrong here?


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Which is a whole lot easier than trying to find some obscure transition fitting.


That's not an obscure fitting I have a box of them in my shop.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electures said:


> Listed for FMC not MC cable.



Do you have a link for that listing?:blink:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

electures said:


> Listed for FMC not MC cable.


Why do they list "cable range" sizes on the right hand of the chart, then?
What cables are they referring to?

My guess is they are referring to MC cable.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They have it at lowes


They have the 1/2" flex change-over, but not the 3/8", not where I am anyway.

I checked my supply house earlier, and they can get them, but they aren't something they stock. Like I said, at least in my neck of the woods, they are pretty obscure in the 3/8" size.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy electrician said:


> That's not an obscure fitting I have a box of them in my shop.


How does that make them non-obscure?


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link for that listing?:blink:


Just a copy of the email response.

Hi Kevin,
The listed for flex only...........not MC.
 
*From:* Muller, Kevin 
*Sent:* Wednesday, May 18, 2011 2:33 PM
*To:* [email protected] 
*Subject:* 860 and 8600 fittings listing




Are these fittings listed for MC cable?

Thanks, Kevin Muller


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

rexowner said:


> Why do they list "cable range" sizes on the right hand of the chart, then?
> What cables are they referring to?
> 
> My guess is they are referring to MC cable.


See above post.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The 8600 is like the go to connector for EMT to MC transitions in my area, everybody seems to use them, listed or not...


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> The 8600 is like the go to connector for EMT to MC transitions in my area, everybody seems to use them, listed or not...


It is a violation of 110.3b. It is not listed for the use.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

electures said:


> It is a violation of 110.3b. It is not listed for the use.


Not if you close your eyes and walk away really quickly. 

I use the EMT to NM change overs and tape the red head onto the end of the cable.


----------



## EMeis1114 (Mar 5, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I usually use an emt connector and rigid coupling.


I have done this, but more expensive and I've heard there could be an issue that its not listed as an assembly, not sure though. Its also way easier to grab the part out of the box than have to look for parts.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

EMeis1114 said:


> I have done this, but more expensive and I've heard there could be an issue that its not listed as an assembly, not sure though. Its also way easier to grab the part out of the box than have to look for parts.


If you wanna get down to brass tacks, the rigid coupling has tapered threads. Technically they do no mate a connector, which has straight threads.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electures said:


> Just a copy of the email response.
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> The listed for flex only...........not MC.
> ...





electures said:


> It is a violation of 110.3b. It is not listed for the use.


 

I don't see why they would not be rated for MC ,The clamps are the exact same as a regular MC connector and we all use them for that around here...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't see why they would not be rated for MC ,The clamps are the exact same as a regular MC connector and we all use them for that around here...


Cause the manufacturer would have had to shell out more coin to get them listed for MC.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Cause the manufacturer would have had to shell out more coin to get them listed for MC.


 Yeah that is for sure...

Crouse hindes makes one but they are almost $5 each..


I'll stick to the 8600's less then a buck each...:thumbup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

How about these fittings?

*Cooper Crouse-Hinds*

*ACC, FECC, FECS Series Combination Couplings for FMC Fittings*

Combination couplings are used to join EMT conduit to armored cable, metal clad cable or flexible metallic conduit

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...atalog PDFs/Combination Couplings for FMC.pdf


----------



## electricmuscle (Dec 30, 2013)

actually if you want to get down to brass tacks a rigid coupling infact has straight threads as pe its ansi 80.1 standard section 6 specifically states the soupling to be straight tapped so both of these fittings indeed will fitinto coupling the tapered thread at end of rigid conduit is tapered towards end of pipe which makes it complete its seal as it is tightened into coupling where as these other fittings must to screwed al the way way down


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

electricmuscle said:


> actually if you want to get down to brass tacks a rigid coupling infact has straight threads as pe its ansi 80.1 standard section 6 specifically states the soupling to be straight tapped so both of these fittings indeed will fitinto coupling the tapered thread at end of rigid conduit is tapered towards end of pipe which makes it complete its seal as it is tightened into coupling where as these other fittings must to screwed al the way way down


Very true. It would nice if fittings were listed as "water tight" without gaskets or "O" rings etc.

The NPT vs straight thread thing is very confusing..just because a fitting or connector seems to fit does not mean it's legal.

It's no surprise all outside wiring in conduit must now be considered a "wet" location. 

I believe it's an easily achievable goal or the area around water pipes would have to be considered "wet" locations also.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually, if you want to get down to brass tacks, this is a two plus year old thread.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bam!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> Actually, if you want to get down to brass tacks, this is a two plus year old thread.


Best reply ever.


----------

